# Skeleton Thread



## AnOminous (Jul 19, 2020)

This is a thread about skeletons.  Have you ever realized there is a skeleton inside of you?

Are you afraid of this?

Or do you think it's cool?

I'm simultaneously in the afraid and cool camp.  What if the skeleton inside of me decides to attack me?  What would I do?

But if you hate skeletons you're a dick.


----------



## Sissy (Jul 19, 2020)

I just think its so strange how we all have a skeleton


----------



## BOONES (Jul 19, 2020)

Finally some skeleton Representation on this site! #Skellivesmatter


----------



## eeeeeeeeeeeee diot (Jul 19, 2020)

Me and my skeleton are best friends.


----------



## byuu (Jul 19, 2020)

enjoy your ban


----------



## Jimmy Durante's Ballsack (Jul 19, 2020)

I saw a video once of an industrial accident. A worker got caught up in a massive driveshaft for what looked like a power generator. He was killed instantly but his body stayed stuck on the shaft. It was spun so fast and violently that his skeleton was flung from the rest of his soft tissue.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 19, 2020)

Are you in the Legion of Righteous Comrades?


----------



## Troonos (Jul 19, 2020)

I think about this a lot. It's spooky that we all have a skeleton inside of us, and it's extra spooky that one day we'll all die and rot into a skeleton. I can see why we invented religion.



Jimmy Durante's Ballsack said:


> I saw a video once of an industrial accident. A worker got caught up in a massive driveshaft for what looked like a power generator. He was killed instantly but his body stayed stuck on the shaft. It was spun so fast and violently that his skeleton was flung from the rest of his soft tissue.



Don't tell us about a video if you aren't going to post it.


----------



## Jimmy Durante's Ballsack (Jul 19, 2020)

Troonos said:


> Don't tell us about a video if you aren't going to post it.


I've looked but haven't been able to find it for a few years. And sadly a lot of the gore websites have shut down.


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Jul 19, 2020)

I wish my skeleton was harder.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 19, 2020)

I keep my skeleton in check by breaking one of his bones every so often.


----------



## User names must be unique (Jul 19, 2020)

If you subtract all the bacteria including mitochondria humans barely exist physical, you're essentially just a ghost living in the soft goo stuck to a skeleton.


----------



## Maskull (Jul 19, 2020)

I've got a big bone.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 19, 2020)

Doot





Doot


----------



## millais (Jul 19, 2020)

The Age of the Skeeltin Warierz is upon us


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 19, 2020)

I've got a bone to pick with you.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jul 19, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> View attachment 1458677
> 
> enjoy your ban



I come to laugh, not piss myself in terror.


----------



## Calandrino (Jul 19, 2020)

Archaeological Dig Uncovers Ancient Race Of Skeleton People
					

AL JIZAH, EGYPT—A team of British and Egyptian archaeologists made a stunning discovery Monday, unearthing several intact specimens of “skeleton people”—skinless, organless humans who populated the Nile delta region an estimated 6,000 years ago.




					www.theonion.com


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## beautiful person (Jul 19, 2020)

I haven't broken any bones yet, so me and my skeleton are still bros.



Jimmy Durante's Ballsack said:


> I saw a video once of an industrial accident. A worker got caught up in a massive driveshaft for what looked like a power generator. He was killed instantly but his body stayed stuck on the shaft. It was spun so fast and violently that his skeleton was flung from the rest of his soft tissue.


I miss the days of the Internet where I would be able to immediately find this.


----------



## Organic's calories free (Jul 19, 2020)

I think it's cool. 
But due to the increasing amount of obese/ deathfats, the "skeletons lives matter" movement should take place.
я не говорю по английски. не надо булить!


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 19, 2020)

Just appease him with some calcium and magnesium and you'll be fine.


----------



## HonestJohn2376 (Jul 19, 2020)

@AnOminous, when you think about it, a skeleton isn't inside you. Rather, you're inside a skeleton. A skull houses your brain. A spine encases your spinal chord. You're a protein software suite piloting a protein robot.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 19, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Just appease him with some calcium and magnesium and you'll be fine.


Isn't Cal-mag the Scientology cure all?


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 19, 2020)

But I have it on good authority from a very wise man who lived in Massachusetts a very long time ago that skeletons don't live inside people. What's your source for skeletons living inside people?


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 19, 2020)

I have had my skeleton my whole life but have never actually seen a single one of my bones, except for my teeth.



beautiful person said:


> I haven't broken any bones yet, so me and my skeleton are still bros.



I have broken a few of my bones and my teeth could use some work.  I am a bad skeleton owner


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Jul 19, 2020)

Skeletons are your friends.


----------



## Spl00gies (Jul 19, 2020)

@AnOminous your skellington must hurt a lot with you being so gosh darn *FAT* and all...


----------



## Maskull (Jul 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I've got a bone to pick with you.


You can pick my bone. The bone is my penis.


----------



## Cabelaz (Jul 19, 2020)

Don't worry, we're all a pile of bones in the ground at the end of the day.
That's oddly comforting.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 19, 2020)

Lets not forget, the Chinese forbid any depiction of skellingtons in media (vidya or movies exported to them, for instance) as culturally deeply offensive. Spook a chinaman today!


----------



## AMERICA (Jul 19, 2020)

rare skeleton


----------



## tehpope (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## XYZpdq (Jul 19, 2020)

two skeletons filmed in the wild vying for dominance


----------



## Vampirella (Jul 19, 2020)

No one told me about the skeleton thread. FOR SHAME!!


----------



## GigaKike (Jul 19, 2020)

A lesson for all of us


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 19, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> View attachment 1458677
> 
> enjoy your ban



Fucking fag I'm going to kill you.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Jul 19, 2020)

Maskull said:


> I've got a big bone.


3 inch ain't that big, son.


----------



## Maskull (Jul 19, 2020)

Wilhelm Bittrich said:


> 3 inch ain't that big, son.


My mom says it does the job.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 20, 2020)

Spooky Bones said:


> Lets not forget, the Chinese forbid any depiction of skellingtons in media (vidya or movies exported to them, for instance) as culturally deeply offensive. Spook a chinaman today!



We need a skeleton army to defeat the chinks.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Jul 20, 2020)

My skeleton is my friend. I've never broken a bone and I drink milk to keep my skeleton friend strong.


----------



## A_Skellington (Jul 20, 2020)

Oh hai guys, ready for a spook?


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Jones McCann (Jul 28, 2020)

Have any of you ever taken psychedelic drugs and had the realization of how little control over our bodies and minds we have? Our conscious mind is like the driver of a car, you have control in the sense that you can tell it where to go and how to get there, but at any moment the tire might pop or the engine could lock up because you haven't changed the oil in a while. The skeleton is just the tip of the iceberg, think about every other system in the body and how it operates like a fine tuned machine to give life and energy It's an amazing thing that it ever came into existence in the first place; one small rock out of place in the universe and we would have been destroyed before we could ever get to our feet. Our tentacle-like fingers outstretched from our arms are the only thing that gives our conscious mind purpose, without them we could think of infinite things but could never use our tools to effect change in the world around us.


----------



## The giant penis of doom (Jul 28, 2020)

Mister Qwerty said:


> View attachment 1480002



Those are desiccated bodies, not skeletons. They have a skeleton inside them, though.



JonesMcCannister said:


> Have any of you ever taken psychedelic drugs and had the realization of how little control over our bodies and minds we have? Our conscious mind is like the driver of a car, you have control in the sense that you can tell it where to go and how to get there, but at any moment the tire might pop or the engine could lock up because you haven't changed the oil in a while. The skeleton is just the tip of the iceberg, think about every other system in the body and how it operates like a fine tuned machine to give life and energy It's an amazing thing that it ever came into existence in the first place; one small rock out of place in the universe and we would have been destroyed before we could ever get to our feet. Our tentacle-like fingers outstretched from our arms are the only thing that gives our conscious mind purpose, without them we could think of infinite things but could never use our tools to effect change in the world around us.



The world is even spookier than that. You, your consciousness is like the child who is given a wheel that is not actually wired into the system, and believes they control the vehicle. Your conscious mind is a couple steps behind your actual decision making. You are basically there to rationalize why you decided a certain way.


----------



## WonderWino (Jul 31, 2020)

The only thing to be truly afraid of:


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 31, 2020)

Sends shivers down my spine. Which is spooky because the spine is part of the skeleton.


----------



## Jimmy Durante's Ballsack (Jul 31, 2020)

I just thought of something.

How does my skeleton poop?


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## salvuserit (Aug 1, 2020)

Merried Senior Comic said:


> My skeleton is my friend. I've never broken a bone and I drink milk to keep my skeleton friend strong.


Fool! Drinking milk only strengthens it, you must stop before it escapes!


----------



## General Tug Boat (Aug 1, 2020)

I should of probably posted this spoiler in deep thoughts...  But...


Spoiler: DO BLACK PEOPLE HAVE WHITE SKELETONS?  



    [_spooky lives matter..._


----------



## Suspicious Salad (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes fellow humans, let's appreciate our skeletons!

I personally like to cherish my human bones by rubbing vinaigrette on them everyday.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Aug 2, 2020)

Friendly reminder when your hand starts twitching that’s when your skelly is about to hatch,


----------



## The Bovinian Derivative (Aug 2, 2020)

Here's some Pro-Skeleton propaganda music, now with 100% more Dark Souls.


----------



## Uncle Sid (Sep 19, 2021)

We in the zone now...


----------

